
NASA Will Announce a Major Mars Discovery on Monday - fla
http://www.iflscience.com/space/nasa-announce-major-discovery-regarding-mars-monday
======
bootload
_" One of my interest is understanding the formation mechanism of Recurring
Slope Lineae (RSL). RSL are active features on Mars that might require flowing
water. On Mars, they form and grow during warm seasons and disappear during
cold seasons. They recur over multiple years in generally the same location. I
use remote sensing instruments on board various Mars orbiting space crafts to
understand their geological/hydrological nature. Additionally, I use data from
CRISM onboard MRO to understand its formation mechanism."_ ~
[http://www.lujendraojha.net/band-horizon/](http://www.lujendraojha.net/band-
horizon/)

Luju Ojha is on this announcement. Another hint is this article in 2011
suggesting the possibility of liquid water in _" warmer seasons on Mars"_. ~
[https://nepaliblogger.com/news/nepali-scientist-lujendra-
ojh...](https://nepaliblogger.com/news/nepali-scientist-lujendra-ojha-spots-
possible-water-on-mars/2793/)

------
informatimago
Will they announce they've found an alien robot meeting with one of our
robots?

